# Big dogs in Cyprus



## Hypat1a (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi, We are thinking about moving to Cyprus and have 2 large dogs to consider. They need to run off lead and love to swim. 
So I would love to hear form anyone who can share the scoop on how easy it is to provide a happy life for dogs in Cyprus. In particular...

Are there good vets?
What is the law like for letting a dog run off lead?
Are there dog friendly beaches?
Are there good kennels that let dogs run free or dog sitters available?
Anything else I should know?

Thanks so much. Our dogs are a priority and we will not consider the move if it is not going to work for them.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hypat1a said:


> Hi, We are thinking about moving to Cyprus and have 2 large dogs to consider. They need to run off lead and love to swim.
> So I would love to hear form anyone who can share the scoop on how easy it is to provide a happy life for dogs in Cyprus. In particular...
> 
> Are there good vets?
> ...


As running a dog boarding and have been working with dogs for many many years I will give you my opinion.

There are both good and bad vets. We have met a lot and I would say they grade from superior to donkey doctors

I dont think there is a law against it but for the dogs safety running loose should be restricted. Said that our own dog has not been in leash for the last 8 months, but my wife has 100% control of him. But here is poison snakes and poison Cypriots 

In general dogs are not allowed at the beaches but there is a few dog beaches. And for the rest people break the law. You can see dogs at many beaches, both with expat and Cypriot owners

With kennels it is the same as with vets. Very good one to horrible one. Dog walkers is common, sorry to say many people use them for taking care of their dogs also for vacation, leaving the dogs alone for 23 hours a day. For me that is animal cruelty. 

Just remember the summer months are very hot. The dogs must have the possibility for shade and water. We keep our dogs in from about 10-17 summertime


----------



## Hypat1a (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing this. We are currently in the Middle East so know all about dogs in the heat, sad to hear poisoning is an issue in Cyprus as well. Our dogs are well trained to the whistle so hope we can find some good off lead places, recommendations appreciated. We will only need kennels for whilst we are away but hoping to find somewhere that allows off lead rather than caging.


----------



## Hypat1a (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the message We'll be in touch when we arrive


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

From own experience: We came with one big dog 8 years ago, meanwhile we have 5,
all sizes. For the first 3 years we lived in the area of Tsada, now outside a village near Pissouri. Our vet is still in Paphos and I must say that we are more than happy to live ''in the fields'' now. From the vet we get sms with poison alert in the area Tala, Tsada, Anavargos......nearly every day. Besides that we were fed up of needing the car once or twice a day to go to an area where the doggies can run free.
Means: all depends on where you live!
We are so happy now having so much nature around our house (poison free) and the opportunity to reach beaches where we can go for swimming with the dogs, at least from September to June, early in the morning or after 6pm. In our area you can find parts of beaches which are not frequented by humans.. Of course dogs are not allowed on the beach but there are possibilities..... if cou have a close look in the area and clean up after the doggies! 
So in my opinion the less people are around your house the better.
We have an enclosed garden of 1500sqm, the next houses (which are mostly summer houses) are about 150-200m away, heaven!
The only shortcoming is the fact that during the hunting season (1st of Nov-28th of Febr) you have the shooting on sundays and sometimes on wednesday.
but nowadays the hunters know the 'crazy German woman' :fencing:who carries on each time they come too close to our house (the required distance from houses is 200m) and most of the time they leave a space.


----------



## Hypat1a (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds ideal. I have to say though I am really worried about the poison. Is this only in urban areas or places known for dogs. Who is doing it?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

die7 said:


> From own experience: We came with one big dog 8 years ago, meanwhile we have 5,
> all sizes. For the first 3 years we lived in the area of Tsada, now outside a village near Pissouri. Our vet is still in Paphos and I must say that we are more than happy to live ''in the fields'' now. From the vet we get sms with poison alert in the area Tala, Tsada, Anavargos......nearly every day. Besides that we were fed up of needing the car once or twice a day to go to an area where the doggies can run free.
> Means: all depends on where you live!
> We are so happy now having so much nature around our house (poison free) and the opportunity to reach beaches where we can go for swimming with the dogs, at least from September to June, early in the morning or after 6pm. In our area you can find parts of beaches which are not frequented by humans.. Of course dogs are not allowed on the beach but there are possibilities..... if cou have a close look in the area and clean up after the doggies!
> ...


We need to come and see you, you must live like us


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hypat1a said:


> Sounds ideal. I have to say though I am really worried about the poison. Is this only in urban areas or places known for dogs. Who is doing it?


It is farmers who put poison out for rats etc. if your dogs are trained not to pick up food while out they will be fine. Alternatively if allowing them to run of the lead in areas where poison might be you could put muzzles on to stop them picking up poisoned bait.
It is very rare for poison to deliberately be put out for dogs except in cases of personal feuds etc where poison might be thrown over people's fences.


----------



## Baggaz (Sep 21, 2014)

This is really interesting! We are thinking of retiring in cyprus too, from dubai. Paphos area, polis, karamers etc. We also have 2 labradors who we love very much and their safety is paramount.

I would also like land for them to run, but the poison situ does seem worrying. They are extremely well behaved though and walk well on leads so all good.

We are coming out for a visit at the end of october and hiring a car, so we will have a scout around.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Our dog ate some poison but fortunately survived. After that we had one of the plastic muzzles which he wore whenever let loose on walks. He took to the muzzle quite happily.

This completely solves the issue of poison.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Our dog ate some poison but fortunately survived. After that we had one of the plastic muzzles which he wore whenever let loose on walks. He took to the muzzle quite happily.
> 
> This completely solves the issue of poison.
> 
> Pete


Yes its a simple solution to the problem, easier then to train them to not pick anything up.


----------



## Baggaz (Sep 21, 2014)

Omg that must have been so worrying! I think we will go with the muzzle option just to be safe. Our dogs are like our children, i would be devastated to lose them. Good to plan ahead. 😊


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have to say having recently heard of two dog attacks, a muzzle would have protected not only the poor victims but the owner of the attacking dog too as the dog would not have been able to attack, and as was previously said would prevent the dog from picking up any poison. Perfectly simple, needs to go on when the lead does, problem solved.


----------

